# Wann kommt Diablo 3 raus ? Der Spekulationsthread



## soefsn (29. Juni 2008)

Ok jeder darf einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Diablo 3 kommt im Herbst 2010. Ich kenne Blizzard und bin feste davon überzeugt das das vorher nichts wird.


----------



## Turican (29. Juni 2008)

mußt Du keine Hausaufgaben machen ?


----------



## Martok (29. Juni 2008)

weihnachten2009


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2008)

Diesen Thread gibts schon siehe: Diablo III Releasetermin

Also erst lesen, dann posten!


----------

